#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  House wanted

## Wilbur

Hi moving to samui in December and looking for long term house rental .. My budget is not much but looking to pay between 10000/ 20000 baht a month for two - three bedroom house ... Anywhere around choeng mon,Bo phut, or close to macro or big C would be ok ... Thanks  :Smile:

----------

